# Friends New 20 inch Iforge & Plate (LOL)



## SENECA™ (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## Hansome Rob (Apr 20, 2005)

Sweet wheels.


----------



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

i think.....DAMN.....is the correct word....that's all


----------

